# Good right angle plugs available now?



## JES000000 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi,

I’m redoing my pedalboard and will need to switch some full size cables from straight to right angle 1/4”. G&H come highly recommended but seem out of stock in Canada. What are people recommended these days? Switchcraft? I’m told the Neutriks are harder to solder and kind of bulky. I leave space between pedals (big feet) but still...

thanks for any recs you might have.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

www.qcomponents.ca has Neutrik and Switchcraft.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Digikey or Mouser as well. Also Try Next Gen guitars


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

JES000000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m redoing my pedalboard and will need to switch some full size cables from straight to right angle 1/4”. G&H come highly recommended but seem out of stock in Canada. What are people recommended these days? Switchcraft? I’m told the Neutriks are harder to solder and kind of bulky. I leave space between pedals (big feet) but still...
> 
> thanks for any recs you might have.


I've been looking as well, I was looking for 1' & 3 ' primarily
Found some 1' cables on order (Ernie Ball ones--maybe I'm not as picky as some?)
I have looked at many links provided by others, but prefer not to have to solder (As I'd have to buy or borrow the stuff to do it)
I'm also on the look out for longer cables with angled plugs--but with things opening up more that helps.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

this guy does custom orders. all you have to do is ask. He has done custom stuff for me already. 









3 Units x 8 inch Mogami Pedal, Effects, Patch Cables | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3 Units x 8 inch Mogami Pedal, Effects, Patch Cables at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I used the Neutriks ones too. They’ve been rock solid for years. Not hard to solder at all.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Next Gen makes up cables and they have the small square plugs.



















SquarePlug SP500 - 1/4" Mono Right Angle "Pancake" Plug


SquarePlug SP500 is the smallest 1/4" pancake style soldered plug on the market. It is 20% smaller than the previous industry standard Switchcraft #228 and projects by only 8.3mm, which is much less than any currently available soldered or solderless connector. The PERFECT plug for use in...




nextgenguitars.ca








I bought this set a few years ago from Amzon and they are very small + thin and well made. $43 for 6.
















Hosa IRG-600.5 Guitar Patch Cables 6'-Inch - 6 Pack: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Hosa IRG-600.5 Guitar Patch Cables 6'-Inch - 6 Pack: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

If you need to get cables in a tight spot, these can come in handy:








Hosa Flat Guitar Patch Cable


Flat Guitar Patch Cable Molded Low-profile Right-angle to Same This cable is designed to interconnect electric guitar pedal effects. Low-profile, right-angle plugs and lightweight, flat cable provide the most versatility in crowded pedalboards. Features include: Nickel-plated plugs for rugged...




www.questmusicstore.com


----------



## JES000000 (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I'm installing a switching system, which I should have done years ago. (I have to keep reminding myself that utilities actually ARE more fun than the whiz-bang gear OH LOOK A NEW REVERB). Anyway, it's straight barrel for out the back of the switcher, but right angle for the pedals. I'll need about 7-10 pairs depending. I will probably just make my own. The Switchcraft jacks look good and are a couple bucks cheaper than Neutrik.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

For what it's worth, I have Switchcraft 228's that are over 40 years old. They've been stepped on, tripped over, dragged around and never one failure. That's all I use now for flat right angle plugs. A little pricey but worth it.




player99 said:


> I bought this set a few years ago from Amzon and they are very small + thin and well made. $43 for 6.


I tried something like those a decade ago - needed something in a hurry so picked them up at the music store. I think they were half that price and they all eventually failed. The tip and post would rotate, breaking the solder joint inside. Eventually tossed them all. There are probably better ones, perhaps these in the pic, but the ones I bought weren't reliable enough to use.


----------



## awdwon (Sep 28, 2008)

I ordered some G&H plugs and cable from Bestronics in the US a few weeks ago. Shipping was $40 to Ontario but I found for what I needed it was still cheaper than buying in Canada.


----------



## JES000000 (Apr 14, 2020)

Took the plunge and ordered from Nextgen. Seemed like the best price for now.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

For what its worth, I ordered a 15 pack of Hosa 20' mic cables for ridiculously cheap and they have held up well for live and recording. The ends look just like neutriks but were much much cheaper.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Get in touch with Duane at Revelation Cable Co (link below, in Vacouver). He can either make what you need custom or sell you the parts (always has Square SP400/500 in stock and the skinny Mogami cable). Tell him Tim sent you. He makes/has great product, good prices, and is an absolute ace of a human being.









Revelation Cable Company


Custom Cable and Pedalboard Solutions




revelationcablecompany.com


----------

